# My play room



## 1Kenny (Jul 9, 2007)

This is where I spend most of my free time.






















[/img]


----------



## wareagle (Jul 9, 2007)

Okay, I couldn't make out what appeared to be hanging from the ceiling in the second photo.

BTW  Nice looking "dog house"


----------



## olcowhand (Jul 9, 2007)

What make Mosickle is that?  See it's has springer front.


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 9, 2007)

wareagle,

That is a portable Motion-Pro gas tank. I use it to run engines on my bench.

olcowhand,

The bike is a 1982 HD FXR.


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, I traded the green Carver press for a Truecut B15 armiture lathe. The cords on it were falling off so I put new ones on and put a ground on the big motor to stop the blue sparks when it's plugged in. Got a new drive belt coming in. I was thinking about making a rocker bed for the front and making it a small cam shaft grinder.







A little OT but these are a set of head lights that I made with the old pistons from the engine. I have made too many ash-trays from pistons and wanted to do something different. I didn't make the little guys but did heat and fit them so they look like they are hanging on.






Edit spelling


----------



## rake60 (Aug 7, 2007)

I had a little Turecut Armature lathe just like that.
I made extended rails for it so the cutting tool could travel the full length
of the bed.




For tiny parts that little devil would spin them!


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 10, 2007)

That is a neet modifaction for more travel.  MY under cutting motor and bracket has alittle play on it. I was thinking about useing it as a small gear cutter to. Guess I will have to take it apart and smooth up the castings for a better slide.

Just got power to the mill yesterday. It feels good to hear it running. My next step on it is workholding fixtures.


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 12, 2007)

This is where the Tiny was built. I only lost two parts.  







This last week or so I needed to spend some time taking the mixed stuff areas out of the shop. Found almost enough stock for two engines. I checked some shaft rods for true and am sure drill rod is needed. So the Elbow engine is on the left and the Tiny and soon to be big brother is on the right.


----------

